# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Для тех кому жить надоело ... без комментариев

## Мирфатуллаева Яна

http://deti74.ru/content/view/1314/2/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFXL0Vv48UQ

----------


## Энтерколит

По-моему, инвалидов на этом форуме то ли совсем нет, тол ли почти нет. Проблемы у людей тут совсем другие.

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

дело не в проблемах , дело в желание их решать или нет , вот именно что люди здесь не инвалиды, у многих людей предостаточно проблем вопрос хочешь ты их решать или нет а выход есть всегда

----------


## Энтерколит

> выход есть всегда


  - высказывание из разряда "если сильно захотеть..."

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

ну да лапки можно сложить всегда  а вот бороться за себя  и за свою жизнь не все могут

----------


## Энтерколит

> ну да лапки можно сложить всегда  а вот бороться за себя  и за свою жизнь не все могут


  - я ж говорю, - если сильно захотеть, можно так пукнуть, что аж полететь.

----------


## GanibaL

> - я ж говорю, - если сильно захотеть, можно так пукнуть, что аж полететь.


 \
   во-во)) Можно в первый пост добавить видео с ютуба с участием таких летунов))

----------


## Игорёк

Таких 1 на 1000, кто не сломался. К сожалению далеко не у каждого такой характер и обстоятельства.

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

да обстоятельства штука непростая

----------


## мутный тип

без ног наверное жить лучше чем без мозгов

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

Да наверно )

----------


## yourschizophrenia

мне вообще кажется, что тема неуместна. вот эти ссылки должны мотивировать людей _"жить"_, _"бороться за свою жизнь"_ и бла-бла-бла..? 
а ломаются люди не только от физических увечий.

----------


## Fallen

> дело не в проблемах , дело в желание их решать или нет , вот именно что люди здесь не инвалиды, у многих людей предостаточно проблем вопрос хочешь ты их решать или нет а выход есть всегда


 не думаю, что видео про инвалидов может решить проблемы людей, склонных к суициду. Да, люди, кто попал в тяжелую жизненную ситуацию и не сломался, смог жить наперекор всему достойны уважения. На мой взгляд как раз центры эвтаназии, в сотрудничестве с донорскими центрами могли бы решить немало проблем.
Что же до темы су, то в основном этому подвержены люди, сломленные в психологическом, а не физическом плане. И далеко не всегда человек может справиться самостоятельно, часто бывает нужна поддержка близких и любящих людей, а то и помощь специалиста. Если вы затронули эту тему, почему бы не мыслить в этом направлении. А может сможете предложить что-то от себя, оказать ту самую психологическую поддержку.
Докажете на личном примере, что так сказать мир не без добрых людей  :Smile:

----------


## Мирфатуллаева Яна

я предлагала но как то не особо получала отклики , кому то страшно идти или еще как то , вообщем уговаривать я не хочу... Хотя   согласна большинство здоровых  людей не обладают волей и любви к жизни и к самим себе . Получается что во мне то и во вне . Просто для  людей с ограниченными возможностями в этой  стране борьба за право и за место сложнее , морально тяжелее.

----------


## Данька

Если чесно, посты , несущие смысл типа: - смотрите уроды, как люди без рук без ног за жизнь цепляюца. а вы "№;%ки зажравшиеся, ваще охринели" они людей с психоэмоциональными травмами не сильно утверждают в желании жить.

----------


## Статист

Насколько знаю, мотивация вроде "посмотри на других, лошара!" на 100% суицидников оказывает прямо противоположное влияние.

----------


## railton

посмотрел. Молодцы, что сказать. Но, действительно, выше было правильно сказано - без ног жить легче, чем без мозгов. Когда в мозгах каша и апокалипсис происходит, труднее намного, чем просто иметь проблемы с передвижением.

----------


## Yana_5678

а чего смешного ?

----------

